# good duck hunting in montana??



## gunsnrods (Jun 8, 2009)

Looking into a job in Montana and was wondering if n e 1 has heard of much decent duck hunting out there?? appreciate it

GUNSNRODS


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Depends on your access, but even without private land hunting can be spectacular & uncrowded. Season is 107 Days and limit is seven with no restrictions on Mallards in certain units. I have a friend who goes each year to a ranch owned by a former DU pres & they limit each day everyday---all green.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

gunsnrods said:


> Looking into a job in Montana and was wondering if n e 1 has heard of much decent duck hunting out there?? appreciate it
> 
> GUNSNRODS


my bags would be packed and already on the road if i was you. you wll be huntng private land...but when u find a rancher with 20k acres who doesn't care about waterfowl...

not hard to find places to hunt, i would be all over it is what i'm saying.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Ive seen on many many many occassions waterfowl shows on TV hunting grassy sloughs with a river running through in Montana with gobs and gobs of mallards dumping in. Cold weather, everything iced up, birds piling in these rivers. Looks liek absolutely phenomenal hunting and from what little intel you get outta a show, little pressure. Looked like hunting in in paradise.


----------



## meganddeg (Sep 29, 2010)

I wouldn't think twice about going and would be on my way. 

Montana is part of the Prairie Pothole Region: 

http://www.ducks.org/conservation/prairie-pothole-region

Not only does this state produce a lot of ducks even more migrate through because of the duck factory that exists on the Canadian Prairie.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i snowmobiled montana...west yellowstone and a few other places back in 2000 (late december) and it was incredibly frustrating sledding past thousands of mallards piled up on those rivers...hehe. beautiful site.

i would concentrate on the eastern part of montana and the sloughs on the ranches. very very untouched compared to the other pothole states.


----------



## Remnar (Jun 23, 2004)

I had a dream vacation back in the late 80's. I took a month off personal leave and drove to West Yellowstone to stay with a friend and hunt and fish.

The duck hunting was great. Our best hunt was two man limit in less than 10 minutes!!.. We hunted Hebgen lake and it had huge rafts of ducks. A pair of eagles flew off the mountain behind us and the rafts got up and we were in a widgeon tornado. 

Long seasons....very low pressure...if I had the option to live there I would be gone.

Good luck.


----------



## gunsnrods (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow! Sounds great we will c how the interview goes. thanx for the replies. good link meganddag


----------

